# Do I stress out my Betta? Or is he playing?



## KawaiiRainbowMuffin (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello fellow Betta lovers!

I am a proud mommy of a cute little Betta (first pet and first betta ever) named Sushi and I love him to pieces! I have had him for two months and currently enrolled in college. My Betta's personality is very energetic and curious and he swims up to the tank when ever I call him or make kissy noises. xD He would always follow my finger and not care if I move by his tank. But ever since two fire alarms (on the top floor...yay stairs x.x) went off Sushi has been darting away when ever I touch his tank. Granted I am glad he has started flaring his gills ever since, but now he seems to be a little scarred and jumpy.
When I put my finger in front of him on the tank he darts away but swims right back and looks at me and continues to do so. Since he swims right back and acts like his usual crazy self I don't feel like I am causing harm. He has always been full of energy ever since I got him and always darts around and is always on the move. So I don't think I am adding extra stress.

Am I causing him to stress out?
Is he threatened by my finger now? (he still eats from my finger)
Is this his way of playing with me? 

I am just curious because I do not want to stress him out. Thank you!


----------



## MyRedBetta (Oct 19, 2013)

Is he flaring at your finger at all? If he isn't, think if he didn't like it, wouldn't keep coming back LOL

Mine did a similar thing today, touched the glass, swimmed away rather fast but came right back and just looked at me XD


----------



## KawaiiRainbowMuffin (Aug 5, 2013)

If I keep my finger there he will flare somewhat and swim by it cautiously. It is quite funny and cute. xD He swims back to the area then I touch the glass again and he darts away again and then stares at it and swims awkwardly by it. I see him breathe a little more heavy but I don't know if that is stress or just him exercising. o.o


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

I wonder if when the alarm went off if it resonated through his water and stressed him. Now when his water is disturbed he may think it's happening again until he realizes it's you. Just a thought. I think you should interact with him and make him flare. They are curious and need some entertainment. Also I think flaring boosts their confidence and makes them feel as if they are successful at guarding their territory.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Flaring betta are healthy betta. If he was honestly freaked out by you, he'd go hide and stay hidden. I agree with bettaboytoy - sound travels as a vibration through water, and a fire alarm is incredibly loud. He'll be okay though.


----------



## KawaiiRainbowMuffin (Aug 5, 2013)

I play with him daily, all the time if I didn't want to sleep actually lol. I also get a blue pen (he has his "favorite special" pen) and have him follow it and flare at it for a couple minutes about 2-3 times a day. I guess the finger touching the glass thing is a good way to play, as long as he comes back and stares at me I will do it. Thank you everyone for your advice! :3


----------



## KawaiiRainbowMuffin (Aug 5, 2013)

Speaking of fire alarms...we had one at 2 this morning. -.- I thought Sushi was dead when I came back because he didn't move for the longest time and was hiding...but he seems fine now.


----------

